
100-Year-Old Fruitcake Found in Antarctica Is ‘Almost’ Edible - elmar
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/08/antarctica-fruitcake-scott-terra-nova/
======
eip
> 'Almost' Edible

So the same as new fruit cake then?

